# Beetle Trunk release not working



## cstraw (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello All,
I have a 99 Beetle and my trunk release on the key and inside the door are not popping the trunk. The only way to open the trunk is to turn the key in the trunk. Anyone else experiencing a similar issue?
Thanks all,


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (cstraw)*

I've never had a problem. My little sister has problems with this on her 99. I need to look into it a little more.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (cstraw)*

Its either a bad actuator, or the spring for the latch is sticking. When the trunk is closed, put your ear up the the trunk and have someone else hit the unlock button on the door. You'll be able to hear the actuator if it works.


----------



## vdirtyw (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (CorradoG60)*

the trunk works but my fuel door release went out on me 2 years ago and VW wanted something like 120$ to fix it ... thats why you carry a screwdriver....


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (cstraw)*

Do either of the buttons actually do something? Or do you hear no sound at all? I've got a 2000 and I have a problem where if I open the trunk via the key or driver door button...it actually opens it, but, the mechanism that pushes it open a bit doesn't hold it for long and it will latch again in a few seconds.
I took it to the dealer about a year ago and they wanted something like $200 to adjust something to correct it. I decided to save the money.
All I do now is stand near the trunk, unlock with the key and immediately pull up on it. 
I wonder if you have the same issue. Good luck.


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (vdirtyw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdirtyw* »_the trunk works but my fuel door release went out on me 2 years ago and VW wanted something like 120$ to fix it ... thats why you carry a screwdriver....

Same here.... my hatch works fine but the fuel door takes like 10 clicks of the button....
-C


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (Oleandertur13oS)*

in my girl's sootmobile, you have to pop the hatch once, pull up on the handle, pop it again, and then it opens. Gas door just needs about 3-4 pops before it responds. Stupid quirky device.


----------



## cosmicgreen (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (audiphile)*

Have you tried to adjust the 2 bumpstops in the middle of the hatch? They help it pop out.


----------



## DubLicious (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (cosmicgreen)*

My best friend has the same problem. It's a 99 too. We haven't figured out why it's doing that. 

And to the person who has to click their gas button thingy 10 times before it goes up. Yeah mine does that. Well it DID do that. now it's dead. It doesnt work at all. It's gonna go out eventually and it will cost ya about 600 bucks to fix cause its an electrical problem. good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (DubLicious)*

Funny, it only was around $100, maybe a little more to fix it in my '99. And that was at the dealer, too.


----------



## DubLicious (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Trunk release not working (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Funny, it only was around $100, maybe a little more to fix it in my '99. And that was at the dealer, too.

yeah. i think dealers just hate me. ha. i'm always bumping really loud when i pull in. they don't even like helping me.


----------

